# Panjabi: اوازار، اوازاری - usage & etymology (فارسی ، اُردو؟)



## Alfaaz

*Background: *example of usage in Urdu lyrics

چھیڑ چھاڑ کروں گا! *اوازار *کروں گا!
چاہے ہتھ جوڑیے چاہے مُکھ موڑیے
ٹھمکے پہ ٹھمکا لگائے چلا جاؤں گا

مسرور انور از پاکستانی اردو فلم پھول میرے گلشن کا​
*Questions:*

What meanings do اوازار and اوازاری convey and what are synonyms of these Panjabi words in Urdu?
پریشان، تنگ، بیزار، مشتعل؛ پریشانی، الجھن، بے چینی، اشتعال...؟

What is the etymology of these words? 
Are اوازار and اوازاری _purely _Panjabi words (that coincidently sound similar to بیزار، وغیرہ) or do they have any connections with other languages?


----------



## marrish

آہ و زاری
[EDIT: This is just a suggestion from my part, not my 'last word' on the topic yet, since I _might_ have come across it being discussed in a different way which I have to check up in my notes, perhaps.]


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> آہ و زاری
> [EDIT: This is just a suggestion from my part, not my 'last word' on the topic yet, since I _might_ have come across it being discussed in a different way which I have to check up in my notes, perhaps.]


A very good, non-medical question from Alfaaz SaaHib!  

I have thought about this word before but it seems that it was not for long enough! Your explanation could be accurate. I think it might be a corrupted form of "bezaar".


----------



## PersoLatin

Alfaaz said:


> اوازار


I tried google translate to get a sense of context, would آزار fit by any chance? Looks like آزار subjected to the Arabic broken/irregular rule.


----------



## Babbagha2

Not being a native speaker of Punjabi I happen to own the massive Panjaabi-Urdu luGHat compiled by Tanviir BuKHaarii Sb. (Urdu Saa'ins Board, Lahore)

pg. 177:
*avaazaar* : (adj.) = 1. bezaar; 2. thakaa hu'a; 3. saKHt biimaar; 4. beqaraar.
*avaazaarii *(fem.) = 1. bezaarii; 2. takaan; 3. iztiraab, beqaraarii; 4. dukh, takliif.


----------



## Qureshpor

Babbagha2 said:


> Not being a native speaker of Punjabi I happen to own the massive Panjaabi-Urdu luGHat compiled by Tanviir BuKHaarii Sb. (Urdu Saa'ins Board, Lahore)
> 
> pg. 177:
> *avaazaar* : (adj.) = 1. bezaar; 2. thakaa hu'a; 3. saKHt biimaar; 4. beqaraar.
> *avaazaarii *(fem.) = 1. bezaarii; 2. takaan; 3. iztiraab, beqaraarii; 4. dukh, takliif.


Thank you @Babbagha2 for this explanation from your dictionary. Does the dictionary indicate if "avaazaar" is based on "bezaar"?


----------



## Babbagha2

Qureshpor said:


> Thank you @Babbagha2 for this explanation from your dictionary. Does the dictionary indicate if "avaazaar" is based on "bezaar"?



Qureshpor Sb.,

Unfortunately, this dictionary never gives any etymological source. I am quite tempted to side with Marrish Sb.'s suggestion above on this one... (aah-o-zaarii)....


----------



## Qureshpor

Babbagha2 said:


> Qureshpor Sb.,
> 
> Unfortunately, this dictionary never gives any etymological source. I am quite tempted to side with Marrish Sb.'s suggestion above on this one... (aah-o-zaarii)....


Thank you Babbagha2 SaaHib. I have no problem if you side with marrish SaaHib or anyone else for that matter! . It would be nice to get a difinitive answer to the query though.


----------



## Babbagha2

Qureshpor said:


> Thank you Babbagha2 SaaHib. I have no problem if you side with marrish SaaHib or anyone else for that matter! . It would be nice to get a difinitive answer to the query though.



Indeed it would be nice to know. 
I just made a wild guess. Lage to tiir nahiiN to tukkaa.
Since I am a very average Punjabi speaker, your judgement might carry more weight than mine.
I am not aware though of any serious and large scale work done on Punjabi etymology..


----------



## Qureshpor

Babbagha2 said:


> Indeed it would be nice to know.
> I just made a wild guess. Lage to tiir nahiiN to tukkaa.
> Since I am a very average Punjabi speaker, your judgement might carry more weight than mine.
> I am not aware though of any serious and large scale work done on Punjabi etymology..


The word in question is hardly a "TheTh" Punjabi word. At best, it is a corrupted form of an Urdu word, as far as I can tell. Apart form the Ahmed Rushdi song, I have not seen the occurrence of this word in any literary circles.


----------



## Alfaaz

Thank you for all of the valuable contributions!


			
				PersoLatin said:
			
		

> I tried google translate to get a sense of context, would آزار fit by any chance? Looks like آزار subjected to the Arabic broken/irregular rule.


 In the particular context, the man returns from abroad and decides to prank his sister-in-law (who has not met him before as he was not in attendance at the recent wedding) by dressing up as a hippie and creating multiple misunderstandings.  اوازار کرنا is being used in the sense of _to annoy_. It could perhaps be from آزار, since one of the meanings listed in the dictionary entry in post #5 is تکلیف...!?


			
				Babbagha2 said:
			
		

> Not being a native speaker of Punjabi I happen to own the massive Panjaabi-Urdu luGHat compiled by Tanviir BuKHaarii Sb. (Urdu Saa'ins Board, Lahore)


 Thanks for providing the dictionary entries!


			
				Qureshpor said:
			
		

> Apart form the Ahmed Rushdi song, I have not seen the occurrence of this word in any literary circles.


 I encountered اوازار and چوہدری/چودھری (Punjabi, Urdu: چودھری یا چوہدری) in this Panjabi نظم by انور مسعود. Apart from this, some speakers have inadvertently used the word in various television programs. However, others around them were always quick to correct them by explaining that _such and such word(s) would be used instead in Urdu_.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> آہ و زاری
> [EDIT: This is just a suggestion from my part, not my 'last word' on the topic yet, since I _might_ have come across it being discussed in a different way which I have to check up in my notes, perhaps.]


Giving some more stress to the old grey matter, I was thinking that...

be-vuquuf is invariably pronounced as

"be-vaa-quuf"

and on this pattern why not

aa(h)- vaa- zaar?


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> Giving some more stress to the old grey matter,





marrish said:


> I _might_ have come across it being discussed in a different way which I have to check up in my notes, perhaps.]


I haven't found any mention in my notes but now I can remember that somebody somewhere postulated the initial _alif_  to be a ''privative aliph'' (cf. _alpha privative/privativum_) and that the _waa'o_ sound was supposed to be a corruption of 'b' from bezaar perhaps, which implies, if I remember correctly, a double negation. Anyways, the whole reasoning didn't resonate well with me and I remember I was thinking about _aah-o-zaarii_ as a better answer at that time.


----------



## Pvitr

In Panjabi the word avaazaar normally means nonsense/bakvaas.
Eg avaazaar naa bolii jaa- stop talking nonsense.

Although I cant read the script you used, so apologies if I have the wrong end of the stick


----------



## Alfaaz

Pvitr said:
			
		

> In Panjabi the word avaazaar normally means nonsense/bakvaas.
> Eg avaazaar naa bolii jaa- stop talking nonsense.
> 
> Although I cant read the script you used, so apologies if I have the wrong end of the stick


Thanks. That is an interesting usage (as a noun?) which I don't think I have come across before.


> چھیڑ چھاڑ کروں گا! *اوازار *کروں گا!
> چاہے ہتھ جوڑیے چاہے مُکھ موڑیے
> ٹھمکے پہ ٹھمکا لگائے چلا جاؤں گا
> 
> مسرور انور از پاکستانی اردو فلم پھول میرے گلشن کا​


_Transliteration: 

chheR chhaaR karuuN gaa! avaazaar karuuN gaa!_
_chaahe mukh moRiye chaahe hath joRiye
Thumke peh Thumkaa lagaa'e chalaa jaa'uN gaa_

_Masroor Anwar az Pakistani Urdu film Phool Mere Gulshan Ka_


----------



## Pvitr

Thanks for the transliteration (far better than google translate!).
I think the meaning of avaazaar=nonsense seems to work here, or perhaps in the sense pf silliness/mischief?


----------

